# Red Algae- How do you deal with it?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

OK,

I've got tough red algae lining the leaf edges. :evil: How do you get rid of this thing?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

SAE's and add more CO2.
Prune the leaves.

Be agressive, make a thorough review of the CO2 over the course of a day for gas or DIY or for the week if you use DIY. 

Some have seen it turn white and die from PO4 additions, CO2 addition(more), Excel(similar to CO2 additions) and copper dosing(Crypts in particular seem very tolerant of high copper), 

I have not heard of it growing and progressing with higher CO2 levels if the NO3, PO4, needs are met for the plants/fish load is not too high.

From there, a trim/bleach etc gets rid of what's there.
If no young algae are growing, then the old stuff will eventually fade away, a prune will help speed that up.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Spray a little Hydrogen Peroxide (H202) on it!
It will turn a beautiful pink color and you'll hope it stays around... 
but it won't :lol: 
LOL


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm assuming you are taling about BBA - short dark grey or black filaments looking somewhat like dark hair.

To me removal of all plants or plant parts that have that algae is the only way to get rid of it.

The algae seems to like strong water current but that is not always true.

Increasing the CO2 helps in some cases but not always.

Keeping the water totally clean (micron filter) theoretically should help but once again it's not a guaranteed cure.

Any dead leaves or leaves that are not looking strong seem to attract this algae. 0 P or N in the water column does not hurt that kind of algae at all. 

I haven't tried H202 or permanganate.

--Nikolay


----------

